# how do you childproof a gas stove?



## huggerwocky

We just moved and now have a gas stove. The baby is not born yet, but I have no idea how to childproof the stove once it starts walking. I don't want it to be able to just turn the gas on.

Does anyone know?


----------



## huggerwocky

I'm concerned about the leaking gas that no one might notice.


----------



## Yooper

Take the knobs off. Keep one out of reach that you apply to whatever burner you need to turn on or adjust. Keep knob off at all times except when adjusting. We found that much easier than safety devices.


----------



## wawap

It shouldn't be leaking gas... If you suspect it is, call the gas company. They will come out & check for leaks.

We have knob covers. They are child proof & sometimes mommy proof.


----------



## whateverdidiwants

We had knob covers on our gas stove.


----------



## Shelsi

We hated the knob covers so like the pp we just remove the knobs and stick them back on when we need them.


----------



## elmh23

We have the knob covers and they are baby proof and daddy proof, lol.


----------



## Hindyg

We would just remove the knob covers when my dd was in the stage where she was curious to touch them


----------



## faeriewisp

I never did childproof ours with my oldest. By the time she was old enough to reach them (which was well after she'd been walking) she could understand verbal directions not to touch them. She wasn't even curious about them at all. But some babies are very curious!


----------



## marymamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper*
Take the knobs off. Keep one out of reach that you apply to whatever burner you need to turn on or adjust. Keep knob off at all times except when adjusting. We found that much easier than safety devices.

That's what we do...we just have to watch her while we are cooking something. She totally waits for me to turn my back for a second then runs over there and turns the knobs...sneaky







I didn't notice one time and she had turned the oven down to like 250 and the dish was half cooked when the timer went off







:

We tried the knob covers at first, but she figured out how to pull those off the first day we used them.


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper*
Take the knobs off. Keep one out of reach that you apply to whatever burner you need to turn on or adjust. Keep knob off at all times except when adjusting. We found that much easier than safety devices.

That is so simple and ingenious at the same time !


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap*
It shouldn't be leaking gas... If you suspect it is, call the gas company. They will come out & check for leaks.

We have knob covers. They are child proof & sometimes mommy proof.

I meant if you turn the knob and the gas is flowing without being burned.


----------



## oceanbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper*
Take the knobs off. Keep one out of reach that you apply to whatever burner you need to turn on or adjust. Keep knob off at all times except when adjusting. We found that much easier than safety devices.

Yep, that's what we do. Dh and I accidentally turned the gas on by leaning up against one of the knobs, so now the knobs are always off. I just slip one on to turn the burner on, and then slip it right back off.


----------



## MountainLovinMama

We used stove knobs for a little while, until we realized that our regular knobs were already sufficiently kid-proof; they can turn them all they want, but the gas only flows when you push them in (too firmly for our toddlers to manage) and turn simultaneously. Of course, lessons in kitchen safety are also important.

We have this:

http://www.onestepahead.com/jump.jsp...=29&change=117

which is wonderful to prevent little hands/flamable cuffs from reaching hot burners or flames.


----------



## ~member~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper*
Take the knobs off. Keep one out of reach that you apply to whatever burner you need to turn on or adjust. Keep knob off at all times except when adjusting. We found that much easier than safety devices.









: I tried the knob covers, but then they just made it easier for the kids to pull the entire thing off and lose the knobs.







:

Also, I have a "no one in the kitchen but the cook when cooking is occuring" rule, that way I never have to worry about accidents.


----------



## Fiercemama

If you have gas in your house, you should have carbon monoxide detectors on every level of your home. We have them in the basement, in our kitchen, and in the master bedroom. You cannot smell gas leaks.


----------



## oceanbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiercemama*
If you have gas in your house, you should have carbon monoxide detectors on every level of your home. We have them in the basement, in our kitchen, and in the master bedroom. You cannot smell gas leaks.

Gas you can smell, but not carbon monoxide.


----------



## Anka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky*
I meant if you turn the knob and the gas is flowing without being burned.

Modern gas stoves, at least here, have a little inbuilt safety thingy that prevents the gas from flowing if you aren't burning it.

*wants a gas stove again*


----------



## huggerwocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anka*
Modern gas stoves, at least here, have a little inbuilt safety thingy that prevents the gas from flowing if you aren't burning it.

*wants a gas stove again*

This one doesn't, I know for sure because the first time we tried it the self ignition wouldn't work but the gas came out anyway.


----------



## srain

Depending on your kids' personality, it may not end up being an issue at all- I wouldn' fret about it yet!


----------



## RubyWild

I LOVE cooking with gas. When I've had gas stoves, you would know if there was a gas leak because they add sulfur to the gas to make it stink when it's not burning and just leaking. You could call the gas company to double check that they do this. I have a guard around in front of my stove from One Step Ahead. I can't access their website right now though. Strange.


----------



## nonnymoose

Any gas appliance has the potential to either leak gas or burn inefficiently (resulting in carbon monoxide). Our stove has electronic ignition on it, but as a PP mentioned, it'll still leak gas if it's turned on and not allowed to ignite. Anybody who has any sort of fossil-fuel-burning appliance, whether it be for heating, cooking, or otherwise, should have a CO detector in every level of their home. As for a gas leak, I certainly hope most people would notice it, since gas does have a stink added to it (which I think is a low-tech but elegant solution to a potentially nasty problem). Natural gas is normally odorless.
We use the knob covers on our stove, and they seem to work well. There're also stoves with the knobs at the rear, which seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Alkenny

I've never had an issue with the kids messing with the knobs on our stove. My nephew, when I was watching him, that was a different issue. I just diverted him from the kitchen when I wasn't in there, and I've always checked the knobs everytime I pass the stove just to make sure (though the kids haven't played with them, they HAVE climbed on the cupboard beside it to get to cups and have inadvertantly turned one on by accident).


----------

